# So I just saw Adventure Time on CN...



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

And it was awesome! There was this thing called a Gauntlet Dock, and these businessmen frozen in a glacier, and a hotdog princess held captive by battle cubes, and it was rated PG and was just the greatest thing ever. I can't wait for the actual premier.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 11, 2010)

I watch CN too.  But personelly I thought Adventure Time was the gayest thing since... Well since ever.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> I watch CN too.  But personelly I thought Adventure Time was the gayest thing since... Well since ever.



Well, I'd agree with you, although, you're pretty much at the top of my "gayest things" ever list. So, I respectfully will have to put Adventure Time at second gayest, so as not to overshadow the rainbow soaring out of your asshole (which is akin to a small sun).

that being said
adventure time
fuck
yearr


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 11, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Well, I'd agree with you, although, you're pretty much at the top of my "gayest things" ever list. So, I respectfully will have to put Adventure Time at second gayest, so as not to overshadow the rainbow soaring out of your asshole (which is akin to a small sun).
> 
> that being said
> adventure time
> ...


 
Dude... You are trolling over a CARTOON!


----------



## Jelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> Dude... You are trolling over a CARTOON!



I'm what?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 11, 2010)

Adventure Time is family-friendly Super Jail.

I love it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2010)

WHAT TIME IS IT?

<3


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

There's going to be another preview episode next week too! X3


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

I wanted to see it.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 11, 2010)

I've seen the pilot like a dozen times - wonderfully surreal, can't wait for the series.

(My favorite dialog from the pilot:

Kid: Abraham Lincoln!
Abe: that's not important - what's important is to believe in yourself.

Well, you had to be there...)


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I've seen the pilot like a dozen times - wonderfully surreal, can't wait for the series.
> 
> (My favorite dialog from the pilot:
> 
> ...



I lold at that.  This has GOT to be funny


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I saw the episode on here and was like "Holy **** this is amazing!"
And I mean come on, can you really get better than Marcus Fenix/ Bender?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I've seen the pilot like a dozen times - wonderfully surreal, can't wait for the series.
> 
> (My favorite dialog from the pilot:
> 
> ...



Fix'd >:3


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh man, this week's episode. With Marceline the Vampire evicting Finn and Jake, and singing and fighting and somehow at the end they were hypnotized into hugging a giant worm wearing a crown.


----------



## Rewty (Mar 18, 2010)

I missed last week's but I just watched it and it was awesome!!! We were laughing too hard to even get a full "wtf?" out.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 22, 2010)

Adventure time is lol.


----------



## CyberFox (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it
I saw the sneek peek too but, outside of how greatly imaginative it is... is it just me or does the art style looks like Demitri Martin's drawings?


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

I watched a preview of it today and lol'd so hard 

It's either going to be the dumbest show ever or amazing


----------



## outward (Apr 2, 2010)

The best part is the dialogue between Finn and Jake,  hands down.

I'm surprised some of that passes off in a children's show.


----------

